# Wasp Nano Resin Cap & Wotofo Recurve 22mm Cap



## NOOB (25/10/18)

Good day,

Looking for a Resin Cap for the Wasp Nano as well as a 22mm conversion cap for the Wotofo Recurve (Frosted Black). Does anyone have stock?

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dobie (25/10/18)

Gadgetfundi for the Wasp.

SirVape, TheVapeIndustry for the Recurve. No Frosted Black though

Got an awesome topcap from BeardedViking for the Wasp as well frosted black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (25/10/18)

Dobie said:


> Gadgetfundi for the Wasp.
> 
> SirVape, TheVapeIndustry for the Recurve. No Frosted Black though
> 
> Got an awesome topcap from BeardedViking for the Wasp as well frosted black.


Thanks @Dobie. Appreaciate it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dobie (25/10/18)

NP, sorry didn't link the sites, don't want to break rules but you will find them easily enough with a quick Gooooooogle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (25/10/18)

Dobie said:


> NP, sorry didn't link the sites, don't want to break rules but you will find them easily enough with a quick Gooooooogle.


Went browsing already.  Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/10/18)

Dobie said:


> NP, sorry didn't link the sites, don't want to break rules but you will find them easily enough with a quick Gooooooogle.



You not breaking any rules @Dobie 
You can post links to help out other members
And we are in the Who has stock subforum, so even vendors can post links and promote here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

